# The Isolation House! - November 2016



## mockingbird (Nov 7, 2016)

*T*he *I*solation *H*ouse!​





I wish I can say I have been doing some exploring recently, but sadly after a few trips a few weeks ago I have been rather off the radar, probably the way I like it to be honest, this allows me to focus on my next big project.

I stumbled on this place after noticing it around some trees a few miles from a main road, I wasn't intending to explore it, as I was more invested in going up a mountain than simply walking across fields, and a stream and the broken bridge, an bumping into cattle and a lovely bull, but either way that explorer in me was curious the mountain was not going anywhere.

After battling streams, bulls, the broken bridge I then opened the door and had a look around, not much to work with, a few interesting bits to work with and photograph, nothing really appealing but this is in the sticks so I wasn't expecting a great deal.












​
Upstairs seemed to be more safe than downstairs, after already coming across loads of nails in the floor downstairs, the building itself was rather solid though, despite its broken beams and open holed floors.
A few bits caught my attention upstairs, the compass and an atlas for London? also a Christmas card that was barely readable and with so much dampness and rips and tears the date was only just visible, I didn't bother with a picture as its placement was awkward and moving it would tear it, the date read 1947.


























​
Back downstairs an cattle was now curious by my presence, I kept an eye on the bull and came across a very tiny door, this lead me towards another room, a rather intact room with a mouse trap in place, bottles and plates and half a colouring book I was content, but I would of overlooked this without waving my torch about.




























​
On the way out I noticed a dead fox was hung upon a fence, ankles wrapped in barbed wire, been dead awhile reminded me of a zombie film. I had not noticed this chap getting the sun on the way in, but after another piece of the bridge went splash, I decided it was time to face the marsh land, the fields and get soaked.
​



Not the best by any means, not sure if I preferred the mountain now, these houses are becoming very common in this state, next post something better  promise!​


----------



## Brewtal (Nov 8, 2016)

That's a great little find mate. Lovely pics as always. Hope you had fun on your trip!


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 8, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> That's a great little find mate. Lovely pics as always. Hope you had fun on your trip!



Thank you mate, yeah the trips ain't been bad, but instead of aimlessly exploring whatever, I'm being specific in what I explore for my next project, cheers dude hope you are well


----------



## krela (Nov 8, 2016)

Nice one. Hope you're well.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 8, 2016)

krela said:


> Nice one. Hope you're well.



Getting there buddy! slowly but surely


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 8, 2016)

Nice find, looks like its been derelict for a long time going by the items you photographed.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 8, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice find, looks like its been derelict for a long time going by the items you photographed.



id say so Hugh, its rather an odd find to say the least, I did photograph more of the bits laying about than the rooms, as they showed little to nothing, you can always expect these places when travelling down remote roads and bits, wasn't bad but if it was a 10minute walk instead of an hour or so, I may have enjoyed it more!


----------



## Lavino (Nov 8, 2016)

Great set there mate. And like others have said great find..


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 8, 2016)

Lavino said:


> Great set there mate. And like others have said great find..



Thank you mate, highly appreciated, not the best cottage in the world, but many are like this I have come across recently this being the better of the lot  hope your well mate!


----------



## smiler (Nov 8, 2016)

Nice find MB, did you take the fox to a vet? Poor sod looked a bit fucked too me. The shot of the range with the old pots was me favourite, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 9, 2016)

smiler said:


> Nice find MB, did you take the fox to a vet? Poor sod looked a bit fucked too me. The shot of the range with the old pots was me favourite, Thanks



I don't think id find a vet where I was Smiler, let alone any doctors for myself if anything happened here!
Thank you


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 9, 2016)

Well I really like this place and think it was worth the diversion.some lovely bits and nice decay too.the broken bridge would have made me want to look


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 9, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Well I really like this place and think it was worth the diversion.some lovely bits and nice decay too.the broken bridge would have made me want to look



Don't get me wrong its a rather beautiful setting, the house is rather okay, but by what we have seen before not worth the long walk an soggy feet, yeah that bridge no one will be walking now haha! soggy socks all the way!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 12, 2016)

Can't beat soggy socks.I threw mine away last time.luckily I has spare ones.nice moody shots


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 13, 2016)

It was well worth your battles to get here,you got some great shots.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 13, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> It was well worth your battles to get here,you got some great shots.Thanks for sharing.



Cheers flyboys90  

The battles was fine, just major leg ache for the curiosity haha!


----------

